# CRC code 23, please help



## Kaiser425 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys. Just wanna start off and say thanks to all you guys who help us out. We appreciate it more than you know. Now, the fun part...

I bought and attempted to install a game called "Next life" for my girlfriend. She likes mysteries and I thought I'd get her a spooky one.

I attempted to install it, and got Data error (cyclic redundancy check). (code: 23).

I researched the problem, brought the discs back to Best Buy and swapped em out. 

New copies, same problem.

I tried to install on another computer, and did not get the error. 

Using CD Check 3.1.13.0 I checked the disc and got the same error, 

error;win32;Data error (cyclic redundancy check). (code: 23);E:\NextLifeSetup-1.bin

I tested 4 other game discs with this utility and no errors...

SOOOOOO.....

It doesn't look like a problem with my disc drive, because no other discs have problems.

It doesn't look like a problem with the disc, because it works on other computers.

Now What?


----------

